# The escaping Snapper



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2009)

I pulled this picture from another listserv that I belong to. Don't know the story behind the picture, but what an escape artist, huh?







Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 8, 2009)

OMG! That is amazing....Shudder to think what will happen when it plops forward - or back - onto the ground...hard. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, he is good  I am sure he made it to the other side. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bettinge (Sep 8, 2009)

Snappers seem indestructable, I'm sure his fall to the other side was no big deal.

Now you can see why a snapper can bite you even if you hold them by the back of their shell.

I love the photo and caption!


----------

